# Oil off the shelf



## Lee242 (Dec 10, 2016)

A list of oil on store shelf.
Coconut Oil, Grape Seed oil, Rice Bran Oil,  Canola Oil, Olive Oil, Safflower Oil, Avocado Oil, Grapeseed Oil, Corn Oil, Sesame Seed Oil, Vegetable Oil, 

 Can I make a good and hard bar using some of these?

Would any of them be not good in soap?

Would I need to ad oil that can only off the soap making store or other additives like palm or jojoba?
I use mostly lard, goat milk, and aloe.

I made this 3 or 4 mo. ago turned out good and more today.CP

Total oil weight    3 lb
Water as percent of oil weight    38.00 %
Super Fat/Discount    1 %
Lye Concentration    27.310 %
Water : Lye Ratio    2.6617:1
    Sat : Unsat Ratio    44 : 56
Iodine    59
INS    142
Fragrance Ratio    0
Fragrance Weight    0.00 oz


                     Pounds    Ounces    Grams
1/2 aloe 1/2 goat milk  1.140    18.24    517.09
Lye - NaOH    0.428    6.85    194.27
Oils                 3.000    48.00    1,360.78
Fragrance         0.000    0.00    0.00
Soap weight before CP cure or HP cookImage    4.568    73.09    
#    √    Oil/Fat                      %    Pounds    Ounces    Grams
1         Castor Oil                    8.00    0.240    3.84    108.86
2         Coconut Oil, 76 deg    15.00    0.450    7.20    204.12
3         Palm Kernel Oil          10.00    0.300    4.80    136.08
4         Sunflower Oil                6.00    0.180    2.88    81.65
5         Shea Butter                    6.00    0.180    2.88    81.65
6         Canola Oil                     9.00    0.270    4.32    122.47
7         Jojoba Oil                      5.00    0.150    2.40    68.04
8         Lard, Pig Tallow         41.00    1.230    19.68    557.92
          Totals                         100.00    3.000    48.00    1,360.78

Soap Bar Quality    Range    Your Recipe
Hardness                 29 - 54    40
Cleansing                12 - 22    17
Conditioning           44 - 69    50
Bubbly                    14 - 46    24
Creamy                   16 - 48    31
Iodine                     41 - 70    59
INS                       136 - 165    142
    Lauric    12
Myristic    5
Palmitic    15
Stearic      9
Ricinoleic    7
Oleic        32
Linoleic    10
Linolenic    1

Salt             2tblspn
Honey             2tblspn


----------



## Hazel (Dec 10, 2016)

JMO - I think jojoba is too expensive to use in soap. I save it for leave-on products. 

Yes, you can use any of the oils you've listed for a good and hard bar. I've used all of them and it really comes down to preference and cost. One of my favorite recipes is made with lard, olive, coconut, sunflower and castor. I've used rice bran oil to sub partly for olive oil 50/50. I like avocado oil, too. It has a higher amount of unsaponifiables than some of the other oils so I can be reasonably confident some of it remains as free oil. You can use palm; although, I know there are many people who won't use it for environmental and humanitarian reasons. You'll have to experiment to find out which oils you prefer. You'll also have to tweak your percentages to achieve the hardness you want. If you want a *really *hard bar, have you considered making a salt bar?

eta: Tallow is also lovely in soap and adds hardness. I don't know if you can find it in a store. I couldn't find it so I rendered my own to see if I'd like it. Then later purchased some from soaperschoice.com.


----------



## Spice (Dec 10, 2016)

The most popular is the CN and OO, the others that are more exotic (sort of speak), like grape seed and avocado, I would use them as added substance, if you know what I mean. Looks like you know what you are doing.


----------



## Lee242 (Dec 10, 2016)

[FONT=&quot]I get beef and pork fat from a butcher shop and render my own.
I guess I just like the convince of getting oils from a store instead of ordering from the web and waiting for a week to get it.
And I'm just cheap.lol
[/FONT]


----------



## sue1965 (Dec 11, 2016)

I buy my olive and avocado in the store (Sams for olive and BJ's for avocado).  I find the coconut is too expensive to buy off the shelf so I order from a supplier.   I agree with Hazel, lard makes a wonderful bar of soap and everyone seems to love it.  It's inexpensive and buy it off the shelf at price rite.  I make a bar with lard, coconut, olive and castor oil.  I also use avocado oil in some of my soaps but very few.  

I have never tried vegetable, corn, canola, or safflower oil personally.  I have used grapeseed and jojoba but only for leave in.  If you find your bars are on the soft side you can always adjust your oil amounts or add sodium lactate.


----------



## Gerry (Dec 11, 2016)

I do canola oil sometimes, up to 10% in some slow trace recipes.  Vegetable oil is "mystery oil'.  The Great Value vegetable oil carried by Walmart is soybean oil.  I've never tried it.  Other brands might be blends with other cheap oils as well.  Unless you know the makeup of "vegetable oil" (which vegetable), I'd avoid.


----------



## Susie (Dec 11, 2016)

I buy all my base oils at Walmart or Sam's.  You already soap with those.  The only thing I am going to change is that now that I have Amazon Prime, I am going to order that "popcorn oil" that is 100% CO from them.  MUCH cheaper than I can buy locally.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K2CGNWA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

And while I was looking at that, I found castor oil MUCH cheaper!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MTSDXV4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Soybean oil, corn oil, and canola oil do not add anything valuable (IMHO) to soap.  I have done full experiments with all of them from 5% to 50%.

Sesame seed oil goes rancid VERY rapidly!  I keep the small bottle I cook with in the freezer to be able to keep it longer than 3 months.

Avacado oil was nice, but I like soap with lard much better. 

RBO can sub for OO, but it does not make sense for me price wise.


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 12, 2016)

This is an interesting site where they tested various single oil soaps over time and gave the results: 
They test: 
1. Tallow
2. Rice Bran
3. Olive
4. Lard
5. Safflower
6. Soybean
7. Avocado
8. Palm
9. Corn
10. Sunflower
11. Grapeseed
12. Canola
13. Coconut
14. Peanut
15. Castor

http://alchemyandashes.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/single-oil-soap-experiment-phase-one.html?m=1

http://alchemyandashes.blogspot.com.au/2013/04/hey-remember-me-i-baaaccckkk-single-oil.html?m=1


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 12, 2016)

> A list of oil on store shelf.
> Coconut Oil, Grape Seed oil, Rice Bran Oil, Canola Oil, Olive Oil, Safflower Oil, Avocado Oil, Grapeseed Oil, Corn Oil, Sesame Seed Oil, Vegetable Oil,
> 
> Can I make a good and hard bar using some of these?
> ...


 
All of those are good in soap except grapeseed and sesame, b/c they have a short shelf life and may cause your soap to develop rancidity (dreaded orange spots DOS). Lard is, IMO, the queen of soap making oils. I really like High Oleic Sunflower and Castor in my soaps. Castor you can find in the laxative section in the grocery store in small bottles, though you may find yourself ordering it in larger quantities. IMO, jojoba is too expensive to soap and I don't think it brings anything to the table there. I really like it in lip balm, though!


----------



## Lee242 (Dec 12, 2016)

(This is an interesting site where they tested various single oil soaps over time and gave the results)
That should be [FONT=&quot]Mandatory for new soapers. Very good info.
[/FONT]


----------



## Hazel (Dec 17, 2016)

@ Susie - 

Have you checked out the coconut, castor and rice bran on WSP? http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...utters-base-oils-lye/base-specialty-oils.aspx 

I don't know how much Great Northern CO weighs (some gallons weigh 7 lb although it could be heavier). WSP's CO is 8 lbs for $21.95 which includes shipping. Also, the castor and RBO are $3.95 lb. Since shipping is already figured in the cost of the item, it might cost a little less for you. Of course, the downside is there is a $40 minimum order. However, I don't know about you but I can easily order $40 worth of oils.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Dec 23, 2016)

Susie said:


> I buy all my base oils at Walmart or Sam's.  You already soap with those.  The only thing I am going to change is that now that I have Amazon Prime, I am going to order that "popcorn oil" that is 100% CO from them.  MUCH cheaper than I can buy locally.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K2CGNWA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> ...



Those are really high prices. Soaper's Choice:

7 lb coconut oil $13.30
7 lb castor oil $17.78
Shipping to TX *$15.02*
Total $46.10

Their shipping is _dirt cheap _the more you buy:

14 lb EVOO $41.30
7 lb coconut oil $13.30
7 lb castor oil $17.78
Shipping to TX *$16.23*
Total $88.61


----------



## Hazel (Dec 23, 2016)

I suggested WSP since Susie posted a link to 16 oz castor which made me think she wouldn't be interested in a gallon of it. Also, the shipping weight on the Great Northern CO is 8 lbs which makes me feel fairly positive there is only 7 lb of oil. This makes the CO $3.27 lb. Shipping is already in the price of the product at WSP so they're not really much higher prices. Of course, this depends on the product. You have to do comparison shopping - some of WSP's prices are good and some aren't. 

If you only want a 16 oz bottle of castor, it actually comes out not too much higher ppo. It would only cost .34 more than SC based on ppo. The coconut oil comes out to SC $2.97/lb and WSP $2.99 lb because SC's CO is 7 lb while WSP is 8 lb. You can get a better deal from SC if you're buying 35 lb or 50 lb containers but some people don't make enough soap to for this to be economically beneficial. BTW, it would be more economical to buy a gallon of castor from WSP than from SC. A gallon is $18.95 at WSP and $17.78 plus shipping from SC.

I have purchased from SC several times in the past few years and I'm close enough to receive good shipping rates. However, sometimes it works out better financially to pay a little more for an item at WSP. There are specific products I buy from WSP and there is a $40 minimum order. I will add an oil or butter (or maybe something else) that I need. Then I don't have to order it from another supplier and pay shipping, too. What I would have to pay out in shipping would be more than paying the little extra for it from WSP.


----------



## Susie (Dec 23, 2016)

I just placed a bunch of orders for soaping supplies, colorants, EOs, tubes and labels,  NaOH-10 lbs this time.  I won't be ordering base oils for at least two weeks.  

I was looking at WSP base oils, and their prices do make more sense than Amazon.  And I am reassured by the fact that they sell the CO in buckets rather than jugs.  That was a mistake I hope never to repeat.  

Does anyone have a cheaper supplier than the grocery store for lard?  I am going to ask our favorite Mexican restaurant if they would be willing to sell me some for slightly more than their wholesale prices, but until then, Walmart is a necessary evil.


----------



## kumudini (Dec 23, 2016)

topofmurrayhill said:


> Those are really high prices. Soaper's Choice:
> 
> 7 lb coconut oil $13.30
> 7 lb castor oil $17.78
> ...



I was once told by the SC people that one should order 1,4 or 6 items (each container being 1 item) to take maximum benefit of their low shipping costs because, that's what their different shipping boxes hold. say, after the first item, the shipping cost is same whether its 2 or 4 items.
 I don't know if I'm making it clear though, may be I should go to sleep and try again tomorrow.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Dec 24, 2016)

kumudini said:


> I was once told by the SC people that one should order 1,4 or 6 items (each container being 1 item) to take maximum benefit of their low shipping costs because, that's what their different shipping boxes hold. say, after the first item, the shipping cost is same whether its 2 or 4 items.
> I don't know if I'm making it clear though, may be I should go to sleep and try again tomorrow.



Yes I think you're quite clear. I suspected it was something like that. If you order four 7 lb bottles they come perfectly packaged in the carton. I suppose that's why there wasn't much difference in the shipping when I priced 2 vs 4. But the price is also low considering a 28 lb shipment. It was also reasonable when I used to buy the 35 lb quantities. And the stuff doesn't come on the slow boat either. I get my shipments from them rather promptly.


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 24, 2016)

When I order coconut oil I get the Snappytime in a case. Comes to right at $50 for 4 gallons. It's a lot of oil but we use it for laundry soap too so it's gone before it's bad.


----------

